# Tivo Bolt $254.99 (500GB) or $339.99 (1TB) plus shipping at MonoPrice



## magnumis (Jan 6, 2005)

500GB

1TB

Use coupon code *BFWKD*

Credit to mrrant for posting at SlickDeals


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

magnumis said:


> 500GB
> 
> 1TB
> 
> ...


Which is me! lol

Got distracted and didn't get a chance to cross post so thanks for the work!


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks for the find/post! Looks like I found my Black Friday/Cyber Monday Bolt deal-- I ordered before the coupon code expires at midnight tonight. 

The coupon isn't just for Bolts -- its 15% off sitewide.

Unfortunately no free shipping, but no sales tax for me (CT) so that works out to a wash. 30 day return policy (unlike Amazon which is until January 31 over the holidays), so I will probably open it up before the holidays (xmas gift for my wife) to make sure there are no issues with our setup.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Robbo1 said:


> Thanks for the find/post! Looks like I found my Black Friday/Cyber Monday Bolt deal-- I ordered before the coupon code expires at midnight tonight.
> 
> The coupon isn't just for Bolts -- its 15% off sitewide.
> 
> Unfortunately no free shipping, but no sales tax for me (CT) so that works out to a wash. 30 day return policy (unlike Amazon which is until January 31 over the holidays), so I will probably open it up before the holidays (xmas gift for my wife) to make sure there are no issues with our setup.


I just tried the code and it shows that the Bolt is an excluded product. It allows me to enter the code but it doesn't take anything off since it is on the excluded list.


----------



## ebr206 (Nov 29, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> I just tried the code and it shows that the Bolt is an excluded product. It allows me to enter the code but it doesn't take anything off since it is on the excluded list.


When I try it I get...

Promotion Code BFWKD expired on 11/29/2015 and is no longer valid.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ebr206 said:


> When I try it I get...
> 
> Promotion Code BFWKD expired on 11/29/2015 and is no longer valid.


I tried the code while it was still 11/29 on the West coast.


----------

